# Chatt Katt Catfishing January Tournament Results



## full throttle (Jan 28, 2017)

We had our first Tournament of 2017. It was a rough day on the water with the wind blowing all day. We had 6 boats turn out to kick off the 2017 Tournament year. Thanks to everyone that came out today. 

Big Fish Team: Rod Bender 16.8 lbs  $60.00
1st Place Team: Rod Bender 5 fish 38.6 lbs  $120.00
2nd Place Team: Huskins 5 fish  17.6 lbs  $72.00
3rd Place Team: Full Throttle 3 fish  15.8 lbs  $48.00

Other Teams
Catfish Hunter 4 fish 12.4 lbs
No fishing Polywogs  1 fish  7.8 lbs
Rig-em up  DNW

Congratulations to all the winners


----------

